# Camping at Nice wanted - for larger vans please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone have any info for a campsite in Antibes/Nice/Biot that can take a tag axle van? I have emailed Camping L'Eden and Camping Pylone, both advise they cannot take us. 

Any thoughts?

Ideally walkable or short bus/train for Nice/Antibes etc

Russell


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Russell
Parc Bellevue page251 camping cheque book spent 2nights last year good value bar nice pool 5min to bus 15min to train 30min to walk to Cannes
derek


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*site*

Many thanks for the suggestion - email on way to the site!

Russell


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

There's a thread here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-100590-0.html

that might be useful to you


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Russell, 
We have used this site on many occasions:
http://www.campingrossignol.com/content/fr/accueil/1/
They could possibly take you on some of their lower pitches. 20 minutes walk to the town centre, 30 to Juan les Pins. 10 minutes to nearest beach. Trains from Antibes to Nice, Monaco and Cannes.
BTW, some of the biggest yachts in the world are often moored at Antibes.
Gerry


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I stayed at this site for a few days last year. It wasnt cheap but very close to Cannes beach and central to shops. You would need to check if your MH would fit.

It is in Alan Rogers guide but this link also shows it http://www.suncamp.co.uk/gb/en/camp...33-l2-n797-c10-r37.478-cp109024-t22073.43648/


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nice*

Gerry

I have emailed that one but no reply yet. Fingers crossed. I suspect though that whilst some have said no on paper, they might say yes if we just turn up and so on. I know where I can fit and turn etc, but probably need to see it first!

Russell


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Les Cigales

August last year (2010) we were booked onto the site that andrewball1000 suggests.

http://www.lescigales.com/content/fr/accueil/1/

We had booked on for 2wks but left after 5nights. The attitude of the owner and young girls in the office was dreadful. The pitch we had been given was so small (8mtr tag) that I was sleeping closer to the people on the next pitch than my children whom sleep in the over cab. We had pre booked 3 months earlier and confirmed we had an 8mtr m/h.

The pitch was so narrow we could only open the awning half way & so short because of concrete blocks that were placed at the bottom of the pitch. because of these blocks there was a large overhang into the road. We were offered another pitch after 2 days which was being vacated by another English chap with a Burstner 821 tag. I asked this chap why he was leaving and this was his reply.

He was booked in for 3wks and was 4 days into his holiday and said that the family on the pitch next to him had 2 teenage girls that were bringing lads back very late and the noise till 3 / 4 am was unbearable. He complained to their parents but they did nothing. He then complained to the office but they turned a blind eye. There was a toilet / shower block across from him where groups of youths were hanging out till very late into the night. The youths were not all from the site. His wife could not tolerate it any longer. No refund was given (£400 per week).

So as you would understand I turned down the offer of this pitch. On our 4th day it rained, we were sat in the m/h when there was a very loud banging on the side. It was the site owner complaining that our m/h had broken the site drains. We later found out that the drains just could not cope with the amount of rain and nothing to do with us. When I confronted him he drove off at speed. Both my wife and I went to the office to get the matter sorted, when the owner reversed his jeep at speed towards my wife. He then shot off the site. We called the police who were there in moments, but the young girls in the office totally lied about the situation and said the owner had not been on site. Any how, we were told to leave and a refund would be given. We went back to the m/h, packed up and drove down to reception. When we got there, we were told that nobody had agreed a refund. After a while they agreed to refund our credit card but there was no one on site who could do this so "it would be refunded" the next day. we were given some sort of letter by these kids in the office but didn't hold our breath. We decided to leave as our 2 children were getting very upset with the involvement of the police and all the arguing. Still waiting for a refund!

There were many more people leaving and not staying for the amount of nights they had booked. I was in the office on the 2nd day when a couple asked if they had any spaces. The girl said no but come back later as people leave all the time.

Oh, amongst other things the pool was very small and at about 1pm each day a gang of local youths took over and ran riot. Everyone just vacated the pool area for a few hours until they had gone. Again, the girls / kids in the office turned a blind eye.

In all our years of going to France, this is by far the worst site we have ever used.

DO NOT GO HERE, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Thanks for the info, Frank.

We are getting a lot of knock backs for a booking due to size and in all honesty, we are going through France simply to get to Italy so we have other options...

1) Ferry to Genoa
2) Ferry to Livorno
3) Ferry to Rome
4) France - via Nimes, Carpentras and so on.

We will decide what to do when the last replies come in. Some of the prices for sites are horrendous. I aint paying 30 euro per night to stay anywhere! I am unanimous in that!

Russell


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: France*



Rapide561 said:


> Thanks for the info, Frank.
> 
> We are getting a lot of knock backs for a booking due to size and in all honesty, we are going through France simply to get to Italy so we have other options...
> 
> ...


I thought you wanted a place central to Nice and Cannes, hence price and cramped site. If you only want an overnight stop enroute, then there is a very nice France Passion just north of le Muy which can fit you very easily. The wine is good too! PM me if you want details.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nice area*

Hi

Well what we were, and still are looking for, are sites that can take us between Northern Spain and Northern Italy. My gut feeling is that they can actually take us, but either under or over estimate the amount of space we need to turn etc etc

Russell


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Russell,

The carnival season is just about over in the Nice/Antibes area and being April there are loads of sites that will take you - the secret is to just turn up. We couldn't get in anywhere this year during carnival season so stayed away.

We have been caravanning (8mtrs) and Motorhomeing for years in that area at this time of year and never had to book and never been turned away, except during mid Feb to 3rd week in March. (carnival)

One of two sites do quote prices by the length but many of these same sites offer special deals for camping-cars out of season.

An example of this is Parc Des Maurettes - Email for space (carnival season) don't take MH's longer than 7 mtrs. Web site gives prices for 6 mtrs, 7 mtrs and 8 mtrs with prices ranging from around €24 to €35 . Sign outside main gates showed winter price for camping-cars of €14 excl EHU. 250 mtrs from railway station with trains every 30 mins into Nice and beyond for €1 or €2

There is the Aire at St Laurent du Var and that was FOC - within Walking distance of Nice Airport


----------

